# [solved] Framebuffer-Konsole einrichten

## strangerthandreams

Schlagt mich oder macht was ihr wollt. Ich habe jetzt mehrere Tage versucht eine Framebufferkonsole einzurichten - ohne Erfolg.  :Mad: 

Wer mag mir helfen sowas einzurichten?   :Question:  Ich benötige ein Tutorial was auch funktioniert. Ich habe sicherlich schon 12 verschiedene Anleitungen durch und keine funktioniert. Immerhin habe ich schonmal 2 Tux (je einen pro CPU-Kern) beim booten. Allerdings verschwinden diese wieder sowie agetty startet. Ich denke mal das ist normal, da agetty vielleicht kein fb unterstützt.

Aber wie geht es weiter? Ich möchte gern einen hübschen Bootsplash und ein nettes Hintergrundbild auf der Konsole haben. Dementsprechend muss ich ja auch eine vernünftige Auflösung einstellen, aber wie und wo? Ich habe kein Plan was ich noch machen soll.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Kernel ist: 2.6.23-r8 (gentoo-sources)Last edited by strangerthandreams on Wed Mar 05, 2008 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

Du solltest schon etwas konkreter werden.

Welche Anleitungen hast du befolgt,was hast Du genau gemacht?

----------

## tamiko

Für Fragen dieser Art ist meiner Meinung nach das Gentoo-Wiki eine gute Anlaufstelle.

Zum Bleistift: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer_Support sieht ganz ordentlich aus.

Falls du aber unbedingt ein neues Tutorial willst, das garantiert (tm) funktioniert, und evtl. völlig überholt ist - hier ist meines:

Im Kernel folgendes konfigurieren:

```
Device Drivers ->

 Graphics support ->

  [*] Support for frame buffer devices

  <*>   VESA VGA graphics support

  Console display driver support ->

   [*] Video mode selection support

   <*> Framebuffer Console support
```

 (wie beim angegebenen Link   :Very Happy:  )

Und in Grub in der Zeile für den Kernel Folgendes hinzuschreibseln:

```
vga=794 splash=silent
```

Das aktiviert einen Framebuffer mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 Pixeln. Für andere Größen, musst du dich um den richtigen vga-Code bemühen.

/edit:

Für das Hintergrundbild hilft dir evtl. das hier weiter. (Ohne es explizit gelesen zu haben.)

----------

## Max Steel

gehe nach:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fbsplash

----------

## strangerthandreams

Also die genannten (wirklich alle) Links habe ich bereits abgegrast. Ich habe die Anleitung für uvesafb auf Mr. Spock's  :Very Happy:   Homepage 2mal peinlichst genau befolgt und bekomme trotzdem immer eine Konsole mit 640x480. Jedenfalls meint das "fbset". Kann ich denn die Auflösung irgendwie temporär einmal anders einstellen? Vielleicht macht meine Grafikkarte (X1400 Mobility Radeon) meine getesteten Modi nicht. Wobei das eigentlich auch nicht sein kann, denn openSuSE macht das recht ordentlich.

edit: Ich kann ich in der Kernelkonfig "Video mode selection support" nicht auswählen, denn bei mir sieht so aus

```

Console display driver support  --->

        ---    Video mode selection support

       <*>   Framebuffer Console support

        [*]    Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations

```

dmesg | grep uvesafb

```

dmesg | grep uvesafb

uvesafb: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. M54CSP01.00, M54CSP01.00, 01.00, OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS(C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. M54CSP01.00, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:b150

uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cb1d8, set palette = c00cb294

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 60 Hz, hf = 64 kHz, clk = 122 MHz

uvesafb: scrolling: ypan using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=9240

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 11550k, total 16384k

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

```

Grub läd den Kernel mit

```

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5

video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

```

----------

## firefly

was sagt 

```
cat /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes
```

----------

## strangerthandreams

cat /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes

```

640x400-8, 0x0100

640x480-8, 0x0101

800x600-8, 0x0103

1024x768-8, 0x0105

1280x1024-8, 0x0107

640x480-15, 0x0110

640x480-16, 0x0111

640x480-32, 0x0112

800x600-15, 0x0113

800x600-16, 0x0114

800x600-32, 0x0115

1024x768-15, 0x0116

1024x768-16, 0x0117

1024x768-32, 0x0118

1280x1024-15, 0x0119

1280x1024-16, 0x011a

1280x1024-32, 0x011b

320x200-15, 0x010d

320x200-16, 0x010e

320x200-32, 0x010f

320x200-32, 0x0120

320x240-8, 0x0193

320x240-15, 0x0194

320x240-16, 0x0195

320x240-32, 0x0196

512x384-8, 0x01b3

512x384-15, 0x01b4

512x384-16, 0x01b5

512x384-32, 0x01b6

640x350-8, 0x01c3

640x350-15, 0x01c4

640x350-16, 0x01c5

640x350-32, 0x01c6

640x400-8, 0x0183

640x400-15, 0x0184

640x400-16, 0x0185

640x400-32, 0x0186

720x400-8, 0x0133

720x400-15, 0x0134

720x400-16, 0x0135

720x400-32, 0x0136

768x480-8, 0x0137

768x480-15, 0x0138

768x480-16, 0x0139

768x480-32, 0x013a

1152x864-8, 0x0153

1152x864-15, 0x0154

1152x864-16, 0x0155

1152x864-32, 0x0156

1280x1024-8, 0x0163

1280x1024-15, 0x0164

1280x1024-16, 0x0165

1280x1024-32, 0x0166

640x480-32, 0x0121

800x600-32, 0x0122

1024x768-32, 0x0123

1280x1024-32, 0x0124

1400x1050-8, 0x0143

1400x1050-15, 0x0144

1400x1050-16, 0x0145

1400x1050-32, 0x0146

640x400-8, 0x0183

640x400-15, 0x0184

640x400-16, 0x0185

640x400-32, 0x0186

```

Wieso tauchten da eigentlich manche Modi 2x auf? (s. z.B. 1024x768-32)

----------

## strangerthandreams

Kann mir keiner helfen?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Grub läd den Kernel mit
> 
> ```
> 
> kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5
> ...

 Das steht aber schon in einer Zeile, oder?

So:

```
kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 video=uvesafb:ywrap,1024x768-32@60,mtrr:3 vga=0x318
```

Oder, versuch mal: 

```
kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 vga=0x318
```

oder so:

```
kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 video=uvesafb:ywrap,1024x768-32@60,mtrr:3
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## strangerthandreams

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Das steht aber schon in einer Zeile, oder?

 

Ääähhhhmmmm nö   :Rolling Eyes:  . Jetzt wo Du es sagst, klingt das gar nicht mal so doof. Daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Ich dachte das kann grub sich allein zurechtfummeln. Auf jeden Fall gehts jetzt. Vielen Dank.  :Very Happy: 

----------

